# Galician: che



## Blechi

Estoy aprendiendo una canciòn muy bonita y no entiendo algunas palabras.

_che _significa _te_? 
La frase es la siguiente:
_Camino longo a ti che canto porque me levas a ver o Santo ...
_
Igual no es castellano, pero sì es un idioma de Espana.

Disculpad la falta de tildes, pero si las pongo "Wordreference no responde" y cada vez he de salir y volver a entrar. Mientras no arreglen esta novedad ...


----------



## ACQM

No es español ni catalán, tampoco puede ser euskera porque es latino. Puede que sea gallego por el "o", pero no lo veo claro, a ver si hay algún gallego que nos lo aclare.


----------



## Calambur

Es el pronombre personal de segunda persona *te*, en galego.
Mi traducción sería:
_Camino largo a ti *te *canto porque me llevas a ver al Santo..._


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, es gallego, como bien dice Calambur:

Camiño longo,
A ti che canto
Porque me levas
A ver ó Santo
A ver o Santo
e malias pedras
camiño longo
de Compostela


----------



## Pinairun

> *che*2_pron. pers._ *1*. Forma átona de 2ª persoa de singular en función de complemento indirecto, equivalente a ‘a ti’.



Fuente


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Quería comentaros dos cosillas. 

La primera es que el hilo ha sido movido al Foro Other Languages al tratarse de una discusión sobre una palabra en galego.

La segunda es que varios mensajes han sido retirados ya que la discusión "Español/Castellano" no tiene nada que ver con este hilo, y además ha sido tratada en numerosas ocasiones en nuestros foros, con resultados no demasiado buenos, por norma general.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------



## bleuboia

che = pronombre indirecto
te= pronombre directo

Es el unico idioma iberica (o latín) que hace la distincion entre pronombre directo e indirecto de la segunda persona.
Es más fácil verlo en la 3ra persona singular en otros idiomas.

Castellano: 
le = pronombre indirecto  = te (cast.) = che (gallego)
lo, la = pronombre directo  = te (cast.) = te (gallego)

O sea:
Le doy el libro. = Doulle o libro. (Dou=doy, lle = le, o libro =el libro)
Te doy el libro. = Douche o libro. (Dou=doy, che = te, o libro =el libro)

Lo/la veo. = Vexoo, Vexoa. (vexo=veo, o = lo, a = la)
Te veo. = Vexote. (vexo=veo, te=te)


----------



## XiaoRoel

A frase non é mui feliz. Nos diríamos "camiño longo, cántoche..." que ademáis respeita a prosodia do galego. A ti + che é mui redundante e provoca a prolapse do pronome que non é normal a principio de frase. Pouco natural a frase proposta.


----------

